# 1315 work in progress



## Ed_GT5000

I have a cub cadet 1315 that I am putting back into use. I have had it for about 7 years. it was left (by previous owner) on 15 acres I purchased at the time. I rebuilt the engine and used it a little then lost interest, Now I need a mower to cut a 200' X 200' lot. From what I have read the two main problems with this mower are common with 1315's. First it can be hard to shift because it has a odd linkage setup with the shifter on the dash. I also bet the transaxle is dry. The other problem is the adjustment of the pto belt. If you adjust it to where the belt is tight enough to cut grass, blades will not stop spinning completly when leaver is disengaged. The only way I have found to adjust the pto belt is to adjust the deck from the front. The tractor has been sitting outside for the last two years and I got it running last weekend. Tires need work and deck needs put back on. Engine is strong just a lot of rust but fairly solid underneath. I am hoping to get the tractor cutting by next weekend. Thought I would share and will post my progress Bye


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I put inner tubes in the front tires today and slime in the back tires. I got the cub in my truck and took it to my house. Put the deck on and started cutting. It cut well in the front. This thing has not cut in a long time so I was babying it and waiting for something to break at any time. It did good so I went over to the side yard where it was very high and wet. (it has not been cut this year) it was doing well but then threw a deck belt. I slipped the belt back on, It seemed a little loose the idler pulley was all the way in. So I think I need a new belt. The kohler runs strong. over all I am happy with the performance and thinking about a seat and paint


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Well, put on a new deck belt today. I opted for a cheapo machine belt from advanced auto parts for $19 and change. I went with a slightly smaller belt and it is a good fit. When I first started the kohler it was sputtering badly. I pulled the carb bowl and it had alot of dirt in it. Cleaned out the bowl and it ran better but will need a complete carb cleaning when I get Time. The Cub cuts good but by the time I was done it was getting dark. Hard to believe the headlights still work after this machine sat outside in a field for so many years. I am starting to like this little mower.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

The Cheapo belt did not work out. It flipped upside down and was coming apart in addition the pto belt stretched to the point that it was not turning the blades when I cut. On Sunday I got two good belts from tractor supply and I am cutting again! I also sharpened the blades and scraped the underside of the deck. It is running and cutting good but still getting the bugs worked out. one thing it does is intermitently not crank over with the key after it has been running but will start by jumping selinoid. I am thinking a safety switch.

Funny thing, most neighbors have new lawn tractors A Huskee across the street (that he cuts with full speed) and a couple of JD 100 series in the neighborhood. they don't seem to notice my old cub. but there is one guy I see every day driving a large commerical mower down the road and when he saw me cutting the front yard with my 1315 he was breaking his neck,,,,,, made me smile


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I solved the problem with the pto belt but the deck belt was having problems. It stretched out then chewed up. I looked at the pulleys and noticed clumps of rust in them so I wire brushed that out and went to the local dealer and got the correct belt.
When I put the new belt on it was not very tight but the grass needed mowed so I started cutting. It cut great at first but after 1/2 hours it started to slip. Another 15 min later and it would not cut! I was thinking that the rust had tore up the new belt  I took a long look at the deck and the belt looked like it had stretched, but was otherwise in good shape. I thought that if I could pull the tension spring tight it would be ok. It was connected to a stud on the deck that did not look right. The only other place it looked like it would work would be to hook it to one of the mandrel mounting bolts. I pulled the cover off the mandrel and found that it had a place to hook the spring on the mandrel bolt! looking at the service manual confirmed it went there. Sometime in the past someone rigged it wrong and installed a stud that did not belong there! so far it is good and I finished cutting.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I thought I would do a quickee paint job to the cub today. I am using the $6.99 a can paint from Tractor supply good thing! I used a whole can on the frame alone. the dealer wanted $25 a can and other sources wanted 14.99 a can. To do a decent job it looks like it will take 2-3 cans each of yellow and white. hope to get back together this weekend.


----------



## Argee

Looking good Ed....it'll feel like a new tractor under you.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Thanks for the kind words Argee, I am spending more time on the rear fender plate using spot putty and primer to make it slick. I also got into the deck today. I am going to replace both roller bearings on the double pulley. I Knew they were shot but could never get it apart. With a lot of beating it finally came off. I am also waiting on new ideler pulley for the drive belt. I hope these improvements quiet it down.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Started to put it back together today, i am still waiting on parts but I thought I would get as far as I could. After I put the rear fender plate on and seat I installed the battery and nothing, just a slight click from the silenoid. I traced it to a bad ground, I guess the paint killed the ground. I mounted the ground wire to the frame and now the headlights work but will not start with key I can jump the silenoid ad it will start but now no click at all when I turn the key???


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I solved the ground problems today and finished putting the tractor back together all the yellow paint is finished! I got the new idler puller from jacks and drove it around the yard it is much quieter. While the rear fender was off I put some peerless bentonight grease in the transaxel and it shifts very smooth now. tomorow I am taking the deck to a weld shop to fix a hole. I will then put the new pulley bearings in the deck and paint it. I like the deck paint (IH white ) but I am not going to use it on the hood because dry time is 24 hrs and it will be full of dust and bugs. I also robbed a seat off a troy bilt GT I have.


----------



## Argee

Nice job....looks like a new machine!


----------



## stickerpicker

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## no1tmorrow

Want to trade for my mower that I have to run on half choke? Just kidding.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Dropped off the deck today and the guy will have it done tomorrow, bearings are due in in two days. The grass is starting to get high but with paint curing time and reassembly looks like I will have to use the craftsman pusher. I still need to deal with painting the wheels and making new bushings for the front wheels. And of course anything that may break when I start using it. But the end of this project is in sight!


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Finally got the deck together last night. Turned out well. With new pulley bearings, weld job on the hole, a lot wire brushing, fiber glassed some holes in the spindle covers. And a thick coat of IH white. I consider it a deck restoration. I saved what stickers I could and reapplied them and added the danger warning for safety.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Got the deck installed! I paid close attention to the service manual and parts diagrams to get it installed 100% correct. I found that there were many little things that were not right. But now the deck is attached to the tractor as it should be down to every last washer and cotter pin. I think this is important to eliminate potenial problems and to improve how the machine cuts.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I am amazed at how well the cub cuts! I enjoyed using it so much, I cut the yard twice! The mower feels very solid and is quiet. I put on a new (used) muffler I got from a mower junk yard. this along with the new bearings and idler pulleys make it more quiet than many new lawn tractors! No Kidding! Now I plan to replace the front wheel bushings. they are completely shot. While doing this I will paint the wheels and clean, paint and grease the front the front axle. Almost done!


----------



## Ed_GT5000

project completed! I did quite a bit more work to the 1315. I installed the new front wheel bushings and painted the rims. I also went through the steering and found that I had a front spindle (king pin side) rusted and gummed up. After reassembling all that I installed new hub caps. I also purchased a used deck break assembly from ebay (mine was missing) and got that all working good. The tractor runs and cuts like a champ!
I am now planning to use the machine and keep her maintained.



I am into the project at close to $300 but I have a great running lawn tractor that is in my opinion is built better than the ones being sold today.


----------



## old149

Hi 
be careful using auto belt when they get hot they stick to the pullys 
old149


----------



## old149

ByeByewhen you said slim in rear tires what do you mean
old149ByeByeByeBye


----------



## old149

That is a vary nice looking cub you haft to be proud all cubs
again nice job looks good
ByeBye old149


----------



## Ed_GT5000

it is a tire sealant www.slime.com


----------



## Ed_GT5000

thank you for the compliment. I was going to buy a new tractor but I am glad I repaired this one instead. I know it is not a collectable tractor. There were a lot of these made but not too many around anymore.


----------



## Argee

Ed,
That is really looking nice! You've done a great job in resurrecting that old Cub and giving it new life. KUDOS!!


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Been raining for Four days here, and I could not leave the 1315 alone. I got another grill with an insert from a mower junk yard for $10 and put on a grass deflector from a junk Troybilt. Wondering now if I should go ahead and paint the hood. It never ends!


----------



## BillOH

Lookin' good, Ed. I'm hoping I can get my 86 looking that good someday. I think it is a little more collectible than yours due to the low number of them made, but they are all worth saving. Wish I had it running now as my MTD-made Huskee snapped something in the drive train and won't move. Hate to buy another one but need to get about 1 1/2 acres of grass cut at least every two weeks and don't have time to mess around with one that breaks down all the time.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Thank You Bill, It is a labor of love that never ends. I am constantly tinkering with the 1315 to put it in top original shape. Today I made a new grommet for the deck tension arm on a lathe at work. Last weekend I drove 100 miles and bought a grass bagger for it for $30 that I found on craigslist. Used parts are tough to find for the 1315. I guess everyone has junked them. So maybe someday it will be rare but for me it is my baby. Been looking for a spare transaxle since I started this project. But I have yet to find one that is in good shape. The trans axle on this model is the weak point. Every time I find one it is bad


----------

